

Ask YC: why there arent any GUI version control applications for desktop users? - pclark

I am literally in awe that there are no startups that offer an SVN/Git service for users.&#60;p&#62;File check in, check out to local file servers. Roll back versions, offer controls so only one user can "check out" the file at a time.&#60;p&#62;If you factor in the way enterprise markets are booming, and with file servers becoming common place in small offices - isn't it about time someone noted that both Microsoft and Adobe do not support direct writing to network mounts?&#60;p&#62;Its calling for someone to make a lot of money!
Have I missed the startup? is someone doing it? Dropbox for enterprise users?
======
noodle
i use clearcase at my 9-5. i'm fairly sure that it does what you're talking
about.

its just a little expensive for small companies, i think.

